

Alex Brown: "The entire OOXML project is now surely heading for failure" - andyu
http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20100401074623393

======
juhgfcgvhnjm
The OOXML project was a great success. The point was to allow MS to claim that
there was no propriety lock in and so it was perfectly reasonable for
governments to standardize on it's format. The aim was also to ensure that
nobody could realistic produce a competitor to office using the format -
double win.

~~~
maigret
Exactly! That probably saved them from billion $$$ fines. Seen from this
angle, this is a total success.

------
sethg
Microsoft promoting one of its proprietary file formats as a “standard” when
politically expedient, and then ignoring that “standard” after the moment of
expedience has passed? Shocked! Shocked, I am!

